# Sat. install work , best way to start ?



## rbrickbruce (Jan 1, 2011)

I'am thinking of sat. install work , best way to start , any advice , so I waste less of my life. Thank You , Rick


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't work for Halsted or Mobilpro. They steal money right off the top of your paycheck.

I personally know the owner (of Mobilpro) and VP (of Halsted). Keith "******" Thomas.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

rbrickbruce said:


> I'am thinking of sat. install work , best way to start , any advice , so I waste less of my life. Thank You , Rick


Go to work as an "in-house" tech. They will pay to train you and provide you with everything you need, so you can learn the job with little out-of-pocket expenses, and see if it's for you.

If it is, and you want to stick with it, you can start to acquire your own tools, truck, etc. and then find a contractor to work for. You will make more money that way, but you have to be fully equipped in order to go to work for a contractor (and trained, in most cases).


----------



## Kev (Jan 15, 2011)

I just wonder- is there like a "Satellite School" or training place that will take a man and show him how to do the job correctly and certify him? I don't have anything against OTJ training but the thing I have noticed is that the person being trained often picks up the bad habits of the person training him. There are proper tools and ways to do things like put connecters on RG 6 cable and properly seal a roof mount.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

In-house techs these days get pretty decent training, especially since DirecTV has taken over many HSPs and got much more involved in the installations.

Contractors can make more money, but it's expensive to start, so not enough people to pay for training/certification to make it worth it. There is SBCA certification, but you really need some experience before taking the class/test.


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would say no unless you're passionate about it. I interviewed for a position once and they expect you to be available 7 days a week, holidays, and my favorite part... thunderstorms or other inclement weather conditions. All this for $12hr, this was a few years ago they probably make more than that now. The plus side is they do train you which is a pretty good cost.


----------



## thewallfisher (Feb 1, 2011)

Kev said:


> I just wonder- is there like a "Satellite School" or training place that will take a man and show him how to do the job correctly and certify him? I don't have anything against OTJ training but the thing I have noticed is that the person being trained often picks up the bad habits of the person training him. There are proper tools and ways to do things like put connecters on RG 6 cable and properly seal a roof mount.


DirecTV has the best installer training I have seen. It is as close to a "Satellite School" as you will get. They will also get you SBCA certified. I really like Dish Network also but I don't believe they have the same level of training. Like mentioned before I wouldn't start off being a contractor. There are a lot of costs involved with getting the tools and installation supplies. Contract companies also usually don't have the resources to properly train their installers. Once you have the skills you can potentially make more money as a contractor if you have enough business sense. If you do go that route there is no security or benifits.


----------

